# C. ciliata spathe - bitter sweet



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

About three months ago, I found C. ciliata at a local fish store. Its not uncommon
to find it at, Florida Aquatic Nurseries grows tons of it. Since I hadnt tried it emersed, I picked one up.
I potted it up in 100% aquasoil and over the next few weeks it started to grow. It gets BIG! Leaves almost
2.5-3" wide and 9" long. The plant was growing very robust. Too robust. It was getting taller than the tank it
was in, so I moved it into my 40 breeder. There too, the leaves almost were touching the glass top. About
10 days ago, I noticed the plant was starting to throw up a spathe! Very exciting since I hadnt flowered this
before. The spathe grew at a fairly rapid pace - like the plant, the spathe was big and robust - at the widest
point almost as wide as my pinkie finger. Then I noticed the oldest leaf on the plant had turned yellow. This is
a common occurance with my plants when they flower, the older leaves deteriorate. probably nutrient transfer
by the plant as it uses up energy to flower. Then a day later, another leaf died, and then another. Meanwhile,
the spathe continues to grow larger and larger. I checked on it every day to see if it finally decided to open, but
no luck. This morning, I noticed that the entire plant, was laying on it side, I picked it up, and to my horror,
right at the substrate line, the crown had rotted away! WHAT!! I was really really dissappointed. Trying to make
the best out of a bad situation, I cut the spathe out and put the stalk into a bit of water, hoping it would atleast
open up. That was this morning. I checked an hour ago and the kettle had dissolved away. Enough!!!
I took my razor blade, and very gently cut along the line I thought the spathe would open up in - hoping to
atleast get an idea of what the spathe would look like open. Too my surprise, it opened right up in my hands!

Here are the pictures. Gorgeous flower! Very regal looking.
Too bad it didnt open up on its own. I WILL try again.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

too bad about the plant but what a cool spathe  I haven't had any luck with ciliata submersed _or_ emersed. I've got a tiny little plant that hasn't grown in about 2 months, might try repotting it but I'm almost afraid to get it growing if it gets that big


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

that sucks about the plant good thing these are very common so it shouldn't be hard at all to get another plant going


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

May it rest in peace.  I swear these Crypts can be super tricky sometimes. Just when it seems like you've found the sweet spot they'll turn on you.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have several of these and have not got to that point with them. I recently replaced the Turface they were in with Flourite. I also moved two of them to my 75 rescape with Aquasoil. I'd be happy to send you another one for "further research".


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I can not grow up this plant, and you are getting flower man.
Congrats! another great goal for you!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That is something I would like to see come out of my garden..Awesome!


----------

